# Favorite character?



## Violanthe (Nov 27, 2006)

Who is your favorite fictional character? Why? What makes this character so engaging, appealing or interesting?


----------



## Gift of Names (May 3, 2007)

Ichihara Yūko [壱原侑子]from the manga and anime series xxxHOLiC. The stories hint that she is ageless and able to grant any wish (she was able to _create_ two gods as one wish for an entire world), although her power is limited by needing to have something given to her in exchange, something of emotional value to the owner.

Her personality is complex - at times she can mysterious, serious, wise and cryptic - and at others she can exuberant, drunk and high (I suspect she's fond of opium). She is terribly intriguing to me.


----------



## Violanthe (Aug 3, 2007)

Would you say she's your favorite character because you can identify with her?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2007)

I like the rogue's who turn out to be more than we thought they were . . . even if I know it is a stereotype. 

It doesn't matter if the person themselves thinks they are in it simply for the money and later finds they are willing to sacrifice for a cause/friends/lover/just-because-it-is-the-right-thing-to-do (Han Solo . . . Burrrrrrr. . . cold shivvvvvers) or if they are actually a noble person from the get go who we just judge because they are secretive and weather worn (Strider), I like the slightly shady, mysterious man of action who turns out to be a true hero. 

That said, Aragorn is probably the character I can read about with the most (almost romantic) satisfaction. In movies, it is that cliche, not always smoothly acted Han Solo (Harrison Ford flickers in and out of a weird cowboy accent in some of his early films which really feels contrived . . . has anyone seen the "Cisco Kid" with him and Gene Wilder?). I can't help it. I'm transfixed. 

Now, that is if we are dealing with what I get the most pleasure from. I acknowledge a large amount of better developed characters who are more interresting on an intellectual level. Though some of them even have the same appeal to me as Han Solo in a strange way. Like Kostologov in the _Cancer Ward_. There was something so rascally about him. He would lie to get away with what he wanted in an instance, but he was also had a center of true good that was very appealing.


----------



## Violanthe (Aug 12, 2007)

Aragorn was definitely my favorite character when I read LOTR. I still like him, but he doesn't have as much of an edge. I like more of an edge


----------

